# Throttle Position Sensor (another ??)



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

92 D21 2wd KA24E started idleing bad, also misses during normal driving, but not too bad....surges everynow and then.......

checked codes in ECU......code "55" "normal operation"......started checking things like EGR, ACC, and vacuum lines.....cleaned MAF sensor......

checked Throttle position sensor with an ohm meter ...should read from 1 to 9 ohms as throttle is opened. Mine read 1 ohm and did not change at all....checked it several times. Used a VOM and made sure there was 5v at the connector to the TPS.

so......the meter tells me the TPS is bad, but the lack of a code in the ECU makes me question it........

Do I go by the meter and replace the TPS.

Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There are 3 pins on the harness connector. Make sure the ohm meter test leads are connected to the middle one and the right side one. Now as you open and close the throttle valve, the resistance should go from minimum to maximum.

If there's no change, the TPS is bad. Also you won't necessarily get an ECU fault code.


----------



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks for the info on the code. I am going to go ahead and order a new TPS......mounting it is easy enough but how do you adjust it properly?


----------



## tsj9197 (Apr 7, 2008)

when you adjust the TPS make sure the fully closed, and fully open switches are correct.
my multimeter has a mode that will beep when the leads are shorted.


----------



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

Could you explain that in a little more detail? I assume that the "fully closed" switch is the one closed at idle, and the other one is closed at WOT? Alldatadiy says to measure the voltage at idle, but that would be kind of diffucult to do seeing how the connector has to be connected for the switch to get power unless you can stick the meter probe in the "backside" of the terminal.


----------



## tsj9197 (Apr 7, 2008)

of the 2 connectors on the TPS, the left connector has pins 4,5,&6 from left to right.
[4|5|6] [1|2|3]
there should be very little resistance (aka continuity) between pin 5 and 6 when the throttle is closed.
and there should be very little resistance between pin 4 and 5 when the throttle is wide open.
also
if you check the resistance between 2 and 3 it should be 
500 ohms , closed
4000 ohms, fully open
and a linear increase in between.

this is all right out of my 1997 service manual, pages EC-118, 123


----------

